# Undelete for Win98 files in DOS



## jbcanadian (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi,

I am trying to use the undelete.exe command to recover a file. I have navigated to the directory that the file was in, and typed undelete /list (after locking HD). This is what it is looking like on my screen:

c:\windows\applic~1\undelete /list
File Specifications *.*

This is as far as I am getting. The computer does not respond to Ctrl+C...have to Ctrl+Alt+Del to get out. The keyboard is not totally locked up, though, as the NumLock key is still working.

Do I have a bad copy of the undelete utility, or am I missing something?

Please help!!! I severely need this file!!!!

Thanks,
JB


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

What version of windows?

Oh, 98...

This program / command was designed to only be ran in MS-DOS versions 5.0 to 6.22. If you have upgraded to Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows NT, or any other Operating system this command will not restore any information but may possibly cause additional issues with the Hard Drive if ran. If you currently are running a different operating system it is recommended that you pay a third party to restore the information from your Hard Drive. Or possibly purchase a program capable of restoring files

This site indicates that command does not work in W98.


----------



## jbcanadian (Jun 16, 2003)

Windows 98 was the OS, but it is dead now.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

So if are you booting with a 5.0 or 6.22 boot disk it should be ok. If it's freezing up it could be a bad spot on the hard drive.


----------



## jbcanadian (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks. I am running a scandisk now to check on that. Hopefully scandisk will find an error or 3 and clean it up. 

Says it is going to take 2.5 hours to complete. I'll post again to bring you up to speed. Thanks for your help on this one!!

JB


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

:up:


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

If you have your hard disk formatted with FAT 32, Undelete will NOT work.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You could try this.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/restoration.html


----------

